# Newbie smoker out here in Amarillo, TX



## suprcharg (Dec 19, 2010)

Walmart put their larger GOSM on sale a couple weeks ago, so I decided to add a smoker to my outdoor collection (gets here Wednesday). I have NO idea what I am doing. I am very thankful to have this plethora of wonderful information available. I do believe my first attempt will be Christmas Eve and I'm going with Spare ribs. Wish me luck! :)

Thanks in advance for the info!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 19, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF second check out the free e-course offered here! It'll getcha going in the right direction


----------



## suprcharg (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been reading for hours and haven't seen where that is yet....Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - you will find lots of help here


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on the new smoker. Sign up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse it's free and has some great info. Here's a link to a method for the ribs to. This is for Spare Ribs if your doing Baby Backs just change it to 2-2-1. Have fun and happy smoking

http://wyntk.us/3-2-1-rib-method


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2010)

What Piney said & it's impossible to screw up ribs if you follow the 3-2-1 method. My first smoke was spare ribs, and I was so nervous that they would be inedible. I followed the 3-2-1 & they came out moist, juicy, with good smoke flavor. I have been hooked on smoking ever since. Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 20, 2010)

First off Welcome Super charged to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## suprcharg (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have a link for that e-course?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 20, 2010)

hello Amarillo, and thanks for joining us at the SMF. Here's hoping you get some killer;ribs on your new GOSM. It's all good my friend.


----------



## lexscsmoker (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome.  There are great smoking minds on here.  Ask lots of questions.  I have the larger GOSM that I got from Walmart a year ago.  You'll need to cure it first.  On the GOSM you will see where there's some smoke coming out the sides.  If you want to you can seal it up.  It doesn't bother me.  Put some tin foil in your water pan so it's less messy.  Just like a lot of others I like the 3-2-1.  Good Luck and welcome to food that will change your life.


----------



## suprcharg (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got the text message from Wally World saying it has arrived at the store!!! woohoo!

Thanks for the GOSM pointers. How exactly do you cure it? just run it for a day with some wood?

Still have not found the part of the site that has the E-course


----------



## captsly (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the link to sign up for the e-course http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

Jeff


----------



## suprcharg (Dec 20, 2010)

signed up for it. Thanks!!


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF suprcharg, congrats on the new smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just remember the Qview


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## meateater (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Mar 5, 2013)

suprcharg said:


> Walmart put their larger GOSM on sale a couple weeks ago, so I decided to add a smoker to my outdoor collection (gets here Wednesday). I have NO idea what I am doing. I am very thankful to have this plethora of wonderful information available. I do believe my first attempt will be Christmas Eve and I'm going with Spare ribs. Wish me luck! :)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info!!!


supercharg,

    feel free to ask questions or swing by homers backyard ball this year. I live in amarillo also been smoking meats for 14 years (im only 30) I smoke or grill every weekend except when we had the blizzard last weekend. Good luck!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 7, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------

